# 40 G 24x24x16: South American Adventure



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't seem to get away from the SA environment.

I just got this tank from J&L. I am quite happy with it. The shape is interesting and the denizens of my 10 g seem to have settled in quite nicely.
I will be looking to add some stock in the next few weeks. I would love your suggestions

For now here is the set up.

40 gallon 24 tall 24 wide 16 deep. 
XP1

Rock, wood.
One sad echinodorus rose (I am thinking of adding CO2 when I have a stand)
I am also thinking of growing something like a Philadendron out of the top of the tank. You might be able to see the suction cupped soap holders I have stuck to the back. I will put the Philadendrons in these bare rooted. I have heard it might work and I would end up with some tendrilly roots growing into the tank.

Two Sterbai Corydora (will be adding more, two was all that was left)
Nine rummy nose
Three Otto's
Five Electric Blue Ballons

I was thinking of going with Discus but I am not sure I have enough room. Again, any suggestions?









https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/NewTank#5768121147924007954


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Cant see your pictures.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

hmmm. I am having trouble with this picture thang. Stay tuned.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

there, fixed.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very impressive Rick, nice start but i go the feeling you far from done with this? Maybe another small branch and a few smaller stones or rocks will do and then litter it with a bunch of almond leaves or others you can get your hands on just my thoughts.Have you created a few small hiding spots for your stock? They will appreciate this if you get a pair or two mating in the near future if its your cats or rams Thanks for sharing, keep the updates coming!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Cool looking setup. Gotta love the rimless look.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> nice start but i go the feeling you far from done with this? Have you created a few small hiding spots for your stock? They will appreciate this if you get a pair or two mating in the near future if its your cats or rams


Update number one: Yes, it is true Luke, when is a setup really ever done. I don't know what additions I will make as far as hardscape. There is a pretty great long hidey hole underneath the wood and behind the sad echinodorus rose. I may add some more hidey holes as I think I see an L 260 or an L 264, see you tomorrow Charles! I am trying to figure out the dazzle fish. Scalare Angels? A pair of discus as I don't have conditions for a grow out. Any other thoughts all on a large small mouthed cichlid that might get along in here? Anyhoo, I added 12 Columbian jewel tetras today and they seem delighted.

Here are a couple more pics
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/DropBox#5768535151321192562
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/DropBox#5768534906903107474


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

helllooooo L264.
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/NewTank#5768822300501292866


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rick,

Nice addition to the fold, surprised Charles didn't convince you to add a few more Yeah i hear ya on the constant changes going on with a new setup, there's always something to move around, add, or take away.Sooner or later you'll settle for something right.Don't know about adding Discus to this, space is your enemy here and they are better off in larger numbers, anything smaller(Group) size your in for a few headaches.Angels of some kind will do, prefer something wild caught myself but there's options out there.



rickwaines said:


> helllooooo L264.
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/NewTank#5768822300501292866


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Does any sunlight hit this tank from the sliding door? If so watch out for algea. Direct sunlight is the only reason I could come up with for a bg algea bloom I had. Also I think a nice big plant growing out of that tank would look pretty sweet. Maybe bamboo? Something like this...









Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Rick.
Just my .02 on keeping discus in that tank.
Please don't think about getting 2 or 3 in there - you'll likely be faced with constant undesirable pecking order/aggression issues. The only thing that would work out would be to get a confirmed mated pair, with no other fish in the tank, but that can be expensive.
And you would wish to breed them, as they would spawn. Then you'd have fry to look after, and need another tank.

5 discus of around 4" in size could work out ok, but I would highly recommend significantly reducing the amount of hardscape & decor if you decided to do that, and not keep any tankmates with them, except perhaps for a few Cories, for example.


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> Does any sunlight hit this tank from the sliding door? If so watch out for algea. Direct sunlight is the only reason I could come up with for a bg algea bloom I had. Also I think a nice big plant growing out of that tank would look pretty sweet. Maybe bamboo? Something like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have blocked off the sunlight. I have definitely had that issue before. I have nestled some Philadendrons into suction cup soap trays on the back pane. Check out the picks.
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892...key=Gv1sRgCO3b5veJ9OOm3QE#5769257437823455634
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892...key=Gv1sRgCO3b5veJ9OOm3QE#5769258783654978834


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

discuspaul said:


> Hi Rick.
> Just my .02 on keeping discus in that tank.
> Please don't think about getting 2 or 3 in there - you'll likely be faced with constant undesirable pecking order/aggression issues. The only thing that would work out would be to get a confirmed mated pair, with no other fish in the tank, but that can be expensive.
> And you would wish to breed them, as they would spawn. Then you'd have fry to look after, and need another tank.
> ...


Totally appreciate your 2 cents. I love that people share their thoughts on keeping these magnificent fish. I remember I used to be amazed, when I had a big garden on a gulf island amongst many neighbours who had big productive gardens, by how many ways there were to grow food. Many of the methods we would share seemed to in some ways contradict each other yet we all got great results. Of course there were failures but it seemed at the end of the day everyone had their own way to garden. It seems Fish keeping in general is the same. With some fundamental principles that will spare no aquarist of course. I have exchanged some e mails with Rick at Canadian Aquaculture and he seemed to be delighted by the notion of some discus in the tank. I am still unsure how exactly how or if even, I will approach it. I could go with a pair that has already got together but as you said Paul I will likely have difficulty raising the fry, Or I could embrace the daily water changes and go for a small group of younger fish. I am going to give it some more thought, do some more reading, go out and talk to the breeder, Rick, and try it out. And remind myself that there are many many ways to grow a great tomato. But please know that I really!!!! appreciate all the input. It is all valuable and I learn a lot from you folks. THANK YOU!!!

Rick


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...ft-electric-blue-ballon-ram-mated-pair-30611/ buddy just posted these
QUOTE=rickwaines;245830]I can't seem to get away from the SA environment.

I just got this tank from J&L. I am quite happy with it. The shape is interesting and the denizens of my 10 g seem to have settled in quite nicely.
I will be looking to add some stock in the next few weeks. I would love your suggestions

For now here is the set up.

40 gallon 24 tall 24 wide 16 deep. 
XP1

Rock, wood.
One sad echinodorus rose (I am thinking of adding CO2 when I have a stand)
I am also thinking of growing something like a Philadendron out of the top of the tank. You might be able to see the suction cupped soap holders I have stuck to the back. I will put the Philadendrons in these bare rooted. I have heard it might work and I would end up with some tendrilly roots growing into the tank.

Two Sterbai Corydora (will be adding more, two was all that was left)
Nine rummy nose
Three Otto's
Five Electric Blue Ballons

I was thinking of going with Discus but I am not sure I have enough room. Again, any suggestions?









https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/NewTank#5768121147924007954[/QUOTE]


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

The new scape. April has the best branchy bits. Here is the 2nd draft of my new project.

https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/20120803#5772590268615274914
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/20120803#5772590311817606338
https://picasaweb.google.com/105892293859816273387/20120803#5772590348559220386

I hope you like.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 about April's wood.

Beautiful scape. Happy fish.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rick,

Looking good, ha ha still adding stuff i see so i doubt this is the final setting huh? Gonna stay with a previous suggestion i mentioned to you, and say a couple wild angels would look great in there with that foot print of a tank!


----------

